# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  kois id

## koifishlover

hi boss....
kmaren udah stor pake m-banking, jd gak bisa emailin bukti transfernya, tlg dicek ya.... ( formnya sih udah diemailin...)
thx....

----------


## showa

terima kasih


ini nomer ID KOI's milik anda............190506095

----------


## William Pantoni

Pak Rudy...rupanya ga sia2 selama ini bnyk yg komporin utk ikutan byr iuran yah.....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Ini menandankan bahwa member2 forum bener2 udah merasakan manfaat nya forum ini dan udah sadar diri...sebelum nya masih pd pingsan x yah   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

BTW...pak Rudy...kartu anggota nya belum ready yah......

----------


## showa

sepertinya berkat dorongan dari Om Will dan kawan kawan lainnya semangkin hari semangkin banyak saja anggota yg terus utk di daftarkan dirinya menjadi member KOI's utk itu kami mengucapkan banyak terima kasih.

mengenai kartunya sendiri sampai saat ini sudah ada yg jadi hanya belum kamu berikan karena menunggu jadi bersama sama dan di berikan saat kontes mgk nanti di kemayoran sekalian kita temu kangen disana.

terima kasih.

----------


## koifishlover

makasih ya dan...  ::

----------


## ari-radja

hore, kois Id saya sudah turun: 190506094. Makasih banget.


Salam,

Ari

----------


## Coolwater

> hore, kois Id saya sudah turun: 190506094. Makasih banget.
> 
> 
> Salam,
> 
> Ari


Emang tadinya kois idnya naik kemana?  ::   ::

----------


## ari-radja

> Originally Posted by ari-radja
> 
> hore, kois Id saya sudah turun: 190506094. Makasih banget.
> 
> 
> Salam,
> 
> Ari
> 
> ...


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Salam,

Ari
-----
Koi-s ID: 190506094

----------


## spirulina

Om mau tanya ID KOIS untuk Pa Wijaya sudah keluar belum, daftarnya sewaktu kontes merah putih.Bareng sama Pa Adi dan Pa Ali.

----------


## addo

om mau tanya
persyaratan udah saya lengkapi untuk jadi member
tapi sampai sekarang ID KOI saya kok belum dapat ya

thk

----------


## achmad

pnedaftaran dan biayanya sdh ditansfer via e banking bca, KOI's IDnya mana ??   ::

----------


## showa

Om Addo dan Om Achmad apakah belum terima juga nomer id koisnya.............?

ini saya ulangi kembali nomer id kois om om

om Addo id koisnya 190506126
om Achmad id koisnya 190506130

tks.

----------


## achmad

thanks ya om, no id nya sdh diterima,



achmad
Id :190506130
Makassar

----------


## addo

> Om Addo dan Om Achmad apakah belum terima juga nomer id koisnya.............?
> 
> ini saya ulangi kembali nomer id kois om om
> 
> om Addo id koisnya 190506126
> om Achmad id koisnya 190506130
> 
> tks.



terimakasih atas bantuannya,pak

addo

----------

